# Mini Protank 3 Too Much Air



## Mufasa (29/5/14)

I recently purchased the MPT3 and I amusing it with my MVP. I find the MPT3 draws too much air and you really have to draw the hell out of it. I see there are 3 little air holes at the bottom of the tank and I closed two of them. The draw is now a lot better, but I was wondering if anybody else found the MPT3 too airy and whether they maybe came up with a different solution.


----------



## RezaD (29/5/14)

Had the very same experience............coming from someone who likes dripping on the trident with both air hole open to the max.

Unfortunately closing the holes is the only easy solution. You must remember though that you won't be able to push as much wattage or it will give a burn taste. I only close one hole though - the flavour is awesome though. That is why I prefer the aerotank - adjust to my mood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/5/14)

Mufasa said:


> I recently purchased the MPT3 and I amusing it with my MVP. I find the MPT3 draws too much air and you really have to draw the hell out of it. I see there are 3 little air holes at the bottom of the tank and I closed two of them. The draw is now a lot better, but I was wondering if anybody else found the MPT3 too airy and whether they maybe came up with a different solution.


For me it is perfect as is. The new Aerotank Mini could be a solution.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mufasa (29/5/14)

Thanks RezaD, but I would like to know what settings you use. I am currently on 8.5 and 3.5.


----------



## Andre (29/5/14)

Mufasa said:


> Thanks RezaD, but I would like to know what settings you use. I am currently on 8.5 and 3.5.


What are those settings? Watts and Volts? You only need to use the Watts setting, the MVP will automatically adjust to the Volts to the resistance of the atomizer you use. With the mPT3 (1.5 ohm coils) you can go right up to 11 W (max on MVP) - do not be afraid to experiment to find your sweet spot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD (29/5/14)

Mufasa said:


> Thanks RezaD, but I would like to know what settings you use. I am currently on 8.5 and 3.5.



With one air hole closed I use it at 7.0 or 7.5 Watts. With all 3 holes open I use 8.0 or 8.5 watts.

As @Matthee said you use either watts or volts not both. Watts will be consistent because it will automatically adjust the voltage if you change the atty for e.g 1.5 Ohm coil to a 2.0 Ohm coil. I very seldom use Volts unless I am using something like a Vision Spinner.


----------



## Mufasa (29/5/14)

Thank you Matthee. I have been playing around with the Watts, but even at 11 Watts the Volts never change. I find that anything over 9 Watts, I get that burning taste. What happens if I do change the Voltage manually?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yash (29/5/14)

Matthee said:


> What are those settings? Watts and Volts? You only need to use the Watts setting, the MVP will automatically adjust to the Volts to the resistance of the atomizer you use. With the mPT3 (1.5 ohm coils) you can go right up to 11 W (max on MVP) - do not be afraid to experiment to find your sweet spot.



Yikes! 11W??? 
As as soon as I get to 9W with my Vamo V5 on RMS mode I get a burnt taste.
That's with the mPT3 and a 1.5 ohm coil.
Also the vapour starts to get quite warm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (29/5/14)

I think I must look at my juice as well. I am currently using VM4 at 9mg. Maybe I must look at the 18mg to get the kick I am looking for


----------



## Andre (29/5/14)

Mufasa said:


> Thank you Matthee. I have been playing around with the Watts, but even at 11 Watts the Volts never change. I find that anything over 9 Watts, I get that burning taste. What happens if I do change the Voltage manually?


Nothing happens, it is just another unit of expression. On that juice your sweet spot should then be somewhere below 9 Watts, where it does not taste burnt to you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/5/14)

Mufasa said:


> I think I must look at my juice as well. I am currently using VM4 at 9mg. Maybe I must look at the 18mg to get the kick I am looking for


That sounds like the solution. You can always dilute with the 9 mg, if required.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/14)

I found the draw on the mPT3 with stock 1.5ohm coil very airy when I first tried it, I found that drawing a bit slower helped a bit, blocking 1 air hole with a sticker worked great. I have since rebuilt the coil and stuffed it with cotton, that seems to have closed off the air supply perfectly (with all 3 air holes open)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (29/5/14)

Thanks for everybody's advice and comments. I have closed the one air hole with cellotape and it is already better. I also placed an order for some 18mg juice from Vapour Mountain. Lets see how that goes.

BubmleBee I wasn't even aware that you can rebuild the coil on the MPT3. Obviously I still have a lot to discover and experience...........can't wait. One small step at a time.


----------



## Shaun (29/5/14)

Matthee said:


> For me it is perfect as is. The new Aerotank Mini could be a solution.



Likewise, Its perfect for me too. Im using the Spinner VV on 3.7 volts obviously i can't adjust wattage yet. I sometimes do block an air hole with my finger for the occasional harder draw. But other than that im happy with it. I suppose its personal preference. Get the aerotank mini with adjustable airflow that should sort you out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/14)

Mufasa said:


> Thanks for everybody's advice and comments. I have closed the one air hole with cellotape and it is already better. I also placed an order for some 18mg juice from Vapour Mountain. Lets see how that goes.
> 
> BubmleBee I wasn't even aware that you can rebuild the coil on the MPT3. Obviously I still have a lot to discover and experience...........can't wait. One small step at a time.



was the easiest coil to build, ever  I have photos of the build but my card reader won't work and I can't find the cable for my camera. was just a single coil, those dual buillds are too finiky for me right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon (29/5/14)

Shaun said:


> Likewise, Its perfect for me too. Im using the Spinner VV on 3.7 volts obviously i can't adjust wattage yet. I sometimes do block an air hole with my finger for the occasional harder draw. But other than that im happy with it. I suppose its personal preference. Get the aerotank mini with adjustable airflow that should sort you out.



Agreed, using a Spinner 2 at 3.8 and I actually enjoy the draw. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/14)

Mufasa said:


> Thanks for everybody's advice and comments. I have closed the one air hole with cellotape and it is already better. I also placed an order for some 18mg juice from Vapour Mountain. Lets see how that goes.
> 
> BubmleBee I wasn't even aware that you can rebuild the coil on the MPT3. Obviously I still have a lot to discover and experience...........can't wait. One small step at a time.



Hi @Mufasa 

On one of my mPT2 tanks I also found the draw a bit too airy, so what I did was get a *small elastic band* and pull it over the part with the airholes. Then I move it around so that one or two holes are covered at a time. Nice thing is its easy to adjust. I got these elastic bands from the stationary shop. Unstretched they have a diameter of about 9mm - perfect size

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mufasa (30/5/14)

Thanks for the advice Silver. I closed one of the holes now and I am doing what you said and sometimes close another one. Works like a bomb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan (3/7/14)

Funny for me the draw was not airy enough anyway you can put the air control valve of the aerotank on the ptm3 works like a charm and cost R50 plus R20 for the beauty ring.

Cheers

J

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x (3/7/14)

I use my mpt3 with the aerotank base, it is more convenient as you can change the airflow depending on your mood.

Surprisingly it does not look too bad, looks kinda nice to me.


----------



## Jan (3/7/14)

Mine on a spinner 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/7/14)

Jan said:


> Funny for me the draw was not airy enough anyway you can put the air control valve of the aerotank on the ptm3 works like a charm and cost R50 plus R20 for the beauty ring.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> J



Then the Nautilus coming your way will be a dream on the biggest air hole!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan (4/7/14)

That is what I am hopping for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/14)

I drilled the biggest airhole on my Nautilus clone out to 2.5mm ..... Vaping bliss, and no more gurgling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (5/7/14)

Thx will keep that in mind


----------

